# Summer hogs in texas



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

Any one got some helpful tips on bagging a summer hog in texas? preferably in the daylight(daw/dusk) as i start getting kind ansie after dark.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You might have a little time dawn and dusk although night would be the best time because of the heat. I don't know about your area but around here you are liable to see a hog or two near about anytime but the majority of them are going to be more active at night in the hotter weather. If you are going to hunt in daylight hours, I would make sure and set up near a water hole that you have seen wallows in or near. Watch in shady areas near the water because they will bed down during the hot part of the day and maybe to make a trip or two to the wallows to cool off.
Good Luck


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Try after a rain shower----they like to move during and after one----while it is cool.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks guys. I usualy do my hunting out of Mexia, texas. I knew they mostly move at night when it's hot witch is why they're a bear to find in the summer . I'll start checking all the ponds for wallows and plan from there. thanks for the rain tip. We got a ton of rain here in Haslet today. to bad there's no hunting spots.


----------

